# MGen Bob (J.P. Robert) LaRose



## George Wallace (19 May 2011)

Bob (J.P. Robert) LaRose Obit



> Bob “JPR” LaRose, was a quintessential self-made man, or in his case, a self-made Major-General. Born in 1925 in Kapuskasing and raised in Sudbury he worked briefly in the mines until old enough to enlist as an airman in the Canadian air force at the tail end of WWII.  Post war he took the opportunity given to vets and became the first in his family to go to university. Reflecting his Sudbury hard rock origins, Bob was a valuable defenseman for the University of Toronto Varsity Blues hockey team but on graduation decided not to go pro but to sign back up with the military, this time as an army officer.
> 
> JPR was a soldier’s officer.  His guiding maxim was: “Take care of your men first”, which endeared him to his troops. He commanded a tank troop in the Korean War with the Lord Strathcona’s Horse and then in Germany with The Fort Garry Horse. A diamond in the rough and with English as his second language, his early officer career was slow. His wife Mary helped smooth off his diamond edges and improved his English. And he would have retired nicely as a Colonel if bilingualism had not arrived in the Canadian Forces.
> 
> ...


----------



## OldSolduer (19 May 2011)

RIP MGen LaRose.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 May 2011)

I had the pleasure of a number of Mess Dinners with the General. He was a great man and will be sorely missed.

RIP Sir


----------



## Edward Campbell (21 May 2011)

I had the pleasure of serving under then BGen LaRose's command back in the 1970s. He had a hard act to follow, in the person of that most colourful commander: A/BGen Don Holmes but he carried it off with good humour, good grace, hard work and considerable skill.


----------



## wildman0101 (21 May 2011)

RIP MGEN LaROSE  
Condolences to Family,,,Comrade's and friend's.
You will not be forgotten for your outstanding
service to Canada and the Armoured Family.
To my brother's 12/RBC:
A great man was lost today
Age shall not weary him for he was promoted 
to service with God. Even though he has left us in 
this mortal realm he doe's watch over his Armoured
brother's.
Bold and Swift
Scoty B


----------

